# Used 928



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

So does this used 928 look like it has an auger issue from the pic? Why would there be all these black marks on the back of the bucket in this pic? Also looks like he only has rear skids?

Probably still solid though for $1,500. Saw this in my area.

Honda HS928 2 stage snow blower


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Because he more than likely wraped some foreign objects in and around it. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not uncommon for them to only have rear skids. It's how it came from the factory.
You can always add a set to the sides.

I'd be concerned with the auger housing having been ground away. Might not be much or could be enough for the augers to be hitting the ground. Wears down the serrations. This one looks like another that was recently posted where the bottom looks to be a little thin.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The bottom of the auger sides are flat like that. You can tell it's the older style, as the newer 928 had holes on the side bucket for optional side skids. They have a different bracket for the rear skids too.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for verifying my suspicions. The augers look fine so I had a hard time thinking that the housing had been worn down. It has no headlight and the gas cap looks very simple (or it might be missing in the picture) so it is not a newer model. 

Looks to me like it saw considerable service on a gravel drive, but it does not appear to be abused in particular.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The housing sides are sound, look closely at the second picture (on the ad), you can clearly see the 90 degree bent strip that they have at the bottom of the sides is there, indicating that it is not worn at all. For some reason some Honda blower housing were built that way (not all of them have a true flat side at the bottom of the auger housing sides).

Perhaps it was used on gravel, therefore those marks at the auger housing, and the paint off the inside of the chute.










This is a brand new one, look closely and you will see that it does not have a straight flat shape a the bottom of the auger side.










:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------

